# How To Turn OFF AOC F22 Monitor ?



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2010)

My brother has AOC F22 LCD.
But AOC have not provide any manual with it.
When I press power button at the bottom of the LCD is shows other menu.
I don't know how to turn OFF monitor while PC running ?
Please help me!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2010)

You have to keep the power button pressed for a while to turn it off.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 14, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> You have to keep the power button pressed for a while to turn it off.



Woot working!
But for turn On just single click.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah right.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 15, 2010)

BTW,do u own this monitor ?
Is AOC F22 a good LCD ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2010)

I used to have AOC F22 before I bought Dell U2410. AOC F22 is a great monitor  to say the least.


----------

